# Converting multi-page PDF to one continuous page



## SeminolePies (Jun 15, 2016)

I can easily convert a document into a PDF, but instead of having it on several pages, I would like it to stay on one continuous page. To give more context, the PDF would be the file for a newsletter. It would make it easier for viewing a clean, continuous document. Thank you for the help!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to TSG.

I believe the only way to do what you want is to create/modify the original document as one very tall single page and then convert it to a PDF file. For example, if your newsletter is set up as eight 8-1/2"x11" pages, you would need to change the page size to 8-1/2"x88" and make sure the layout and article flow is still what you want.


----------



## Fritz911 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry for hijacking, but I have a similar problem.
I,ve converted a Microsoft Project Doc to PDF and it comes out as 70 pages.
I,d like to save it as a single page so I can send it to folk who do not have Microsoft Project.
Click by Click,(Idiot-proof), instruction would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance. (You guys have never let me down in the past).


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is being gained by doing the single page PDF?

I have no problem scrolling any multi paged PDF.

As for the second issue (Fritz911), using a PDF, eliminates the requirement of having original source program (MS Project).
This one of the original reasons for the creation of the PDF format.
Portable Document File (PDF).


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

I have to agree with David, scrolling thru a PDF is a common part of using the internet\computers. You also get the options of printing pages and page ranges. What not to like (except they are big clunky files)?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If these single page PDF's are same length as a 5 page one, then one would need to zoom in on it to be able to read them.


----------

